# Manager stamattina



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Arrivando in azienda stamattina. Ho visto la macchina di Manager parcheggiata.
Mi sono avvicinata. Ho guardato gli interni. Ho sorriso da sola.
La prima volta che ci sono salita sono sprofondata nel sedile tipo letto ad 8 piazze.
Poi ho visto le finestre aperte del suo non ufficio.
Sono passata dal mio. Ho mollato borsa. Ombrello...
-Caffè e sigaretta?-
Ha alzato la testa bionda sorridendo-Ciao Principessa. Si. Caffè e sigaretta.-
Cinque minuti ed ero seduta. Con lui sull'altra sedia ospite.
-Come mai qui?-  ho chiesto.
-Dovevo firmare alcune cose e parlare con il tuo capo. Routine.-
-Voglio dirti una cosa.-
Ha inarcato un sopracciglio e acceso la sigaretta, dando un occhiata alla porta chiusa.-Prego.-
-Ho pensato a noi. Alle rispettive aspettative e ai nostri modi di confrontarci e viverla...- Sorso di caffè. Boccata di sigaretta.
-Continua...-
-Ho preso coscienza che mi sono adeguata a te. Cercando di rispettare i tuoi mestrui. Le tue paturnie. Le tue punte acuminate dopo ogni volta che andiamo in motel..-altro sorso di caffè. Altra boccata.- e non lo farò più Manager. Da adesso non mi interessano i tuoi stati d'animo o i tuoi paletti. Se voglio mandarti una mail cretina lo faccio. Se voglio mandarti una mail porno lo faccio. Se voglio venire ad importunarti lo faccio- gli ho sorriso.- e un altra cosa. Voglio che mi parli dell'altro tuo tradimento e di lei, di cui ti ero innamorato. E del rapporto con tua moglie. Prima e dopo. E sono cose non negoziabili. Perchè continuerò a chiedertele finchè non avrò risposte.-
-Come mai improvvisamente senti il bisogno di avere tutte queste informazioni? Ti ho già parlato di lei.-
-Mi hai detto che eri pronto a lasciare tua moglie, che era sposata e che ha chiuso lei. Nonostante fosse innamorata di te e non vi siete mai più visti e sentiti...Voglio sapere perchè ti sei innamorato di lei. Cosa ti mancava in casa. Cosa ti manca.-
-Sono informazioni così importanti?-
-Si.-
Ci siamo fissati. Tranquilli tranquilli. Una situazione non usuale tra me e lui.
E mi ha sorriso. Annuendo senza dire nulla.

E mi è scattato l'ormone.
Ho allungato una mano.
-Tebe...-
Flap flap -Tanto la porta è chiusa e tutti sanno che non possono aprirla per nessuna ragione al mondo prima che tu dica avanti...- ho detto a voce bassa mentre spegnavo la sigaretta.
-Tebe...no dai Tebe....non puoi....Tebe...oddio Tebe...TEBE!-

Sono tornata nel mio ufficio, mettendomi un pò a posto i boccoli e la maglietta.
C'era una sua mail.

_Come desideri, *mia cara.*_
E sotto un sacco di faccette sorridenti.
Ho risposto
_Fossi in te. Non riderei tanto. Mio caro._



E' stato questo l'errore.
Adeguarmi in qualche modo a lui. Ai suoi tempi. Seguirlo nelle sue fisime creandomene a mia volta.
Io voglio viverla free e così la vivrò.
Lui può adeguarsi. O smetterla.
Mi va bene tutto.

Oggi sono umoralmente di colore grigio.
Il colore dello scazzo globale.


----------



## Arianna (13 Aprile 2012)

ma tu ti stai effettivamente adeguando a lui
come lui si è effettivamente adeguato a te


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Arianna;bt1066 ha detto:
			
		

> ma tu ti stai effettivamente adeguando a lui
> come lui si è effettivamente adeguato a te


Hai ragione. Ma ho la sensazione di essermi adeguata più io.
Lui si è adeguato perchè comunque il mio modo di fare irrispettoso  e diverso lo ha colpito. 
facile adeguarsi a qualcosa che piace anche se non è nelle proprie corde.
Io mi sono adeguata bloccando certe mie espressioni. Che non erano nelle mie corde. E per questo certe cose le ho vissute paturniose in riflessi a lui.
Ecco cosa intendo per non adeguarmi più.
Sciallo global!:carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (13 Aprile 2012)

Umore grigio???

Siamo in due...

Per il resto come detto nell'altro post... sei partita avanti tutta!

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ma dove vuoi arrivare?
E una volta che ti ha raccontato tutto a che ti serve?
Ma lo sai dove porta una confidenza del genere?...ad intimità emotiva, non quella che hai avuto fino ad ora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2012)

TU ti stai per mettere in un casino. Non sei stupida, tutt'altro. Allora perchè?
Per dimostrare l'indimostrabile? Per cambiare l'immutabile?
Lo so che non ti piacciono i se e i ma, MA prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte, pensaci.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1078 ha detto:
			
		

> TU ti stai per mettere in un casino. Non sei stupida, tutt'altro. Allora perchè?
> Per dimostrare l'indimostrabile? Per cambiare l'immutabile?
> Lo so che non ti piacciono i se e i ma, MA prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte, pensaci.


Quoto! 

Disgraziata...non rispondi qui eh...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1079 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto!
> 
> Disgraziata...non rispondi qui eh...:carneval:


Cretine...sto troieggiando con Manager da circa due ore...adesso via anche sms....

Poi rispondo e vi ragguaglio...forse


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1078 ha detto:
			
		

> TU ti stai per mettere in un casino. Non sei stupida, tutt'altro. Allora perchè?
> Per dimostrare l'indimostrabile? Per cambiare l'immutabile?
> Lo so che non ti piacciono i se e i ma, MA prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte, pensaci.


No no, tranquilla! Non voglio dimostrare niente. Voglio solo capire alcune cose.
Quando ci arriverò...lo dirò.

Una cosa non ho capito.
Cosa vuol dire prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte pensaci?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Aprile 2012)

Cioè... vuoi capire che diamine cerca Manager per eventualmente disinnescare la bomba, pur continuando a venire scopata col cervello?


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1083 ha detto:
			
		

> No no, tranquilla! Non voglio dimostrare niente. Voglio solo capire alcune cose.
> Quando ci arriverò...lo dirò.
> 
> Una cosa non ho capito.
> Cosa vuol dire prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte pensaci?


 Santo cielo...no, ti prego....diccelo prima!


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1085 ha detto:
			
		

> Cioè... *vuoi capire che diamine cerca Manager per eventualmente disinnescare la bomba*, pur continuando a venire scopata col cervello?


ESATTO!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1098 ha detto:
			
		

> ESATTO!!!!!!


Ma perché invece non cerchi di capire che stai combinando tu piuttosto??


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1101 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma perché invece non cerchi di capire che stai combinando tu piuttosto??


quoto Eliade...


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1106 ha detto:
			
		

> quoto Eliade...


Ma...io...flap flap...non sto facendo niente. Sto solo cercando di preservare l'integrità mentale di manager...lo voglio deprogrammare da fedele e farlo diventare un pò più sciallo.
Flap flap


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1113 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma...io...flap flap...non sto facendo niente. Sto solo cercando di preservare l'integrità mentale di manager...lo voglio deprogrammare da fedele e farlo diventare un pò più sciallo.
> Flap flap


Scegli una delle due mie risposte (equivalenti):
1)MMmmmhhhhmmmm....
2)Ma non sparare cazzate daiii

Il seguito è lo stesso: ho come l'impressione che tu non voglia assolutamente farlo diventare un po' più sciallo (ma che è una moda l'usare questa parola?), secondo me vuoi deprogrammarlo per farlo adeguare alle tue aspettative!
Lui NON è un Dom, non è uno di quei traditori come piacciono a te...fare una cosa del genere, semmai dovessi riuscirci (perché dal troieggiamento riportato sembra tu stia in alto mare e affogando pure) i risultati sarebbero disastrosi, dovresti rassegnarti.


----------



## Eliado (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1114 ha detto:
			
		

> Scegli una delle due mie risposte (equivalenti):
> 1)MMmmmhhhhmmmm....
> 2)Ma non sparare cazzate daiii
> 
> ...


No non dirle mai di rassegnarsi perchè è come darle il benestare per andare avanti nei suoi folli progetti. (hai ragione. anche io penso voglia riprogrammarlo per ricostruirlo nell'immagine che ha di lui. E andrà a finire male, per lui però.)


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1125 ha detto:
			
		

> No non dirle mai di rassegnarsi perchè è come darle il benestare per andare avanti nei suoi folli progetti. (hai ragione. anche io penso voglia riprogrammarlo per ricostruirlo nell'immagine che ha di lui. E andrà a finire male, per lui però.)


Mmmmhhh...segnato!!! Grazie dell'avviso!
Io penso anche per lei andrà a finire male...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1083 ha detto:
			
		

> No no, tranquilla! Non voglio dimostrare niente. Voglio solo capire alcune cose.
> Quando ci arriverò...lo dirò.
> 
> Una cosa non ho capito.
> Cosa vuol dire prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte pensaci?


Allora...  Lo dipingi come un Dom ed è una gelatina di amante, lo dipingi come un non-traditore invece aveva già tradito, continui a voler ostinatamente vedere qualcosa che evidentemente non c'è o non è dove stai cercando. Così facendo stai perdendo il controllo della situazione, ti stai esponendo sotto vari fronti e ti stai tagliando delle vie di fuga. Perchè secondo me tra non molto tu dovrai fuggire da questa situazione, anche in fretta. Ci sono cose peggiori di una ritirata onorevole. Quindi, prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte, pensaci...


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1146 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora...  Lo dipingi come un Dom ed è una gelatina di amante, lo dipingi come un non-traditore invece aveva già tradito, continui a voler ostinatamente vedere qualcosa che evidentemente non c'è o non è dove stai cercando. Così facendo stai perdendo il controllo della situazione, ti stai esponendo sotto vari fronti e ti stai tagliando delle vie di fuga. Perchè secondo me tra non molto tu dovrai fuggire da questa situazione, anche in fretta. Ci sono cose peggiori di una ritirata onorevole. Quindi, prima di bruciare l'ultimo ponte, pensaci...


Quotone!!!! :up:


----------

